# Summers sort



## singinggardener (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Smoking has got me and we've invested in such below. I've started reading online etc but any tips or advice greatly recieved.













image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Mar 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Mar 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Mar 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Mar 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Mar 29, 2015


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 29, 2015)

Never used one, looks a nice bit of kit. I hope you have great smoking sessions with it.

Dave


----------



## jockaneezer (Mar 29, 2015)

You Fool, you've bought a left handed model, hope you got a discount


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 29, 2015)

You've got a bloody Yank in your group now. I joined to reply: look up "charcoal basket" in the Search. It's much better than the plain original wire rack in the firebox.

The cooking chamber will be much hotter at the fire end, so plan for that or else install a baffle to carry heat across the chamber (see "tuning plate").

Cheers!


----------



## wade (Mar 30, 2015)

Once you get used to the temperature management you should be able to do some good hot and cold smoking in that. As BlueWhisper says, look on here for the mods that will make your life easier.

One I will suggest is sealing round the doors with some stove glass sealing tape.

It looks as if the firebox vent is above the cooking grate so you will probably need to make some kind of baffle to direct the heat downwards and underneath.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 31, 2015)

STOP IT GRAEME!  Your gonna scare the guy away( it was funny though )!  










   I warned ya SG.  Just a matter of time before that 5m custom built trailer mounted reverse flow smoker is sitting on your drive!

I sent you some ideas.  I used an offset for years and I know Wade has at least one.  If we can be of any more help just give us a shout.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## singinggardener (Apr 6, 2015)

Cheers all for your comments, i found some other posts regarding this so just doing my research :)
Happy smokin


----------



## singinggardener (Apr 6, 2015)

Question regarding this smoker lol.
So it has a basic temp gauge and i have been given a maverick temp gauge. Built in says one and the other says another. Normally 50-100 degrees different as inthe electric being lower. Which is right???

Happy smokin


----------



## timberjet (Apr 6, 2015)

Trust the maverick. Or you can test it with boiling water. 212 F at sea level give or take a couple of degree's for barometric pressure.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 6, 2015)

The factory gauges that come on all smokers are highly suspect. More for decoration than function.


----------



## singinggardener (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you, what do you mean by sea level. Probably a silly question but hey ho lol


----------



## wade (Apr 7, 2015)

As you go up in altitude the boiling point of water will decrease due to the reducing atmospheric pressure. Water boils at 100 C at sea level however at, say, 2000 feet above it will boil at 97.8 F. As boiling water is a good constant it is often used to check the accuracy of the upper range of our thermometers. The other end is calibrated in ice water which will be at 0 C. 

To check the temperature that water boils where you live you need to know how far above sea level you are. This is easily done with some satnavs, a mobile phone with GPS or by looking on an OS map. For most of East Sussex will be between 99 and 100 C.

Get your water boiling and then put in the probe. There may be slight deviations depending on the outside weather but it will be accurate enough.

To see at what temperature water will boil at your altitude you can find the details here http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/boiling-points-water-altitude-d_1344.html


----------



## singinggardener (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow you learn somethink new everyday. Thank you all.
Happy smokin


----------



## smokewood (Apr 7, 2015)

That explains why I always get my brew quicker when I am flying!


----------



## smokewood (Apr 7, 2015)

jockaneezer said:


> You Fool, you've bought a left handed model, hope you got a discount


Congrats on your new upgrade,  I have the Brinkmann right handed model


----------

